# It's me...!



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey everyone!

You should all know me by now but if you don't well...tut tut lol

Im Fae,half of Woodland Mousery,myself and Dom have around 40 mice,a kitten called Millie,a daughter called Holly Mia,shes 9 months old and just finding her feet ahhhh lol and Jayden whos just over 2 so we have a bit of a hectic life...well i do coz Doms just like having a 3rd child!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Boo!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome, Nice to meet ya  :shock:


----------

